# Files distributed among jails and HA



## SacamantecaS (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello

I have two computers with 6 jails each, and would need to sync the disks have two servers (jails) and a separate share files between them.

I explain the scenario:

Server 1:
Master Apache | MySQL Maestro | cage 3 | 4 cage | cages 5 | 6 Cage

Server 2:
SLAVE Apache | MySQL Maestro | cage 3 | 4 cage | cages 5 | 6 Cage

If the primary server goes down, the second server to get up apache and mysql service taking over the service, the rest of the cages are still doing their normal use (not in HA).

He had planned to use hast along with carp to the Apache and MySQL, thus synchronizing of the HDD (Where are the jails), but I have a problem, I use a 3-6 jails distributed file system (GFS or similar ) that t two 2TBo mounted HDD in RAID1 /storage.

I've never used hast, only drbd, then do not know if it's too complicated to use and make it into jails. Also unaware that such a system will behave distributed file in a jail with a montage out of these and synchronize data of the 8 jails. Any suggestions or ideas?. thank you very much.

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2011)

Use net/haproxy to load-balance/fail-over between the two Apache instances. Use master-master replication on MySQL. All you need then is net/rsync to sync the websites themselves.


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi

Yes, easier to use rsync. thank you very much

REgards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't rsync the MySQL databases though. MyISAM tables will be fine but it will not work for InnoDB tables.


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello

Rsync will use it only for files other jails (MP3, etc).

With /storage, how I can make multiple partitions and these are accessible from the jail? thanks

regards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

I use nullfs to mount filesystems I need in a jail. See mount_nullfs(8).


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks.

Regards


----------

